# No respect for lowriders



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

Awhile back a friend and I went to take my cutlass for a quick test drive. The road I was on came to a dead end/ "T" with a traffic light. The other road usually has more traffic so coming up I had the red light. Before I came to the end there was only one car coming up. I right away knew I was gonna piss off that car by me coming up to the intersection and having the traffic light sensor pick me up and give them the red. Sure enough as I was coming to a stop my light turned green so I went ahead and started making my left turn. The car, which was on my left, decided they didnt need to stop. The two Hotties in their expensive white sedan calmly just rolled thru the light. Mind you they were already at a stop. But once I started to make my left turn I seen them kinda shake their heads like, "we aint gonna wait.....for THAT car". It was at such a slow speed that it wasnt almost an accident. It was more just a disrespectful thing. They didnt gun it, or floor it to get out of my way, they just slowly started to accelerate cutting me off, knowing that I'd stop. Even tho my cutlass is still in project mode it's still insured. I should have just kept rolling and had my front end make contact with their passenger side. They ran the light, not me. Let them explain that to Daddy.


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Even the general public knows a g body is :thumbsdown:


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

G body is the perfect platform to a project when the builder doesnt have a lot of money. My dream car is a 63 rag but I'm good with mine. 

Back on topic, ya the shit is getting old. It seems like no matter how much we do (positve) as a lowrider community we still have a bad image.


----------



## roarin20's (Apr 20, 2007)

Nothing wrong with gbodys homie, if i had room i would park one next to my 64, keep building yours homie and let tha hatters hate.


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

^^Smooth.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Cool story


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

my friend and his uncle went for a test ride in some G body,most likely a regal. i forget. and the cop followed them from the main street into the nieghborhood and into their street,searched car then asked for a hop demo.....


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Droop408 said:


> Awhile back a friend and I went to take my cutlass for a quick test drive. The road I was on came to a dead end/ "T" with a traffic light. The other road usually has more traffic so coming up I had the red light. Before I came to the end there was only one car coming up. I right away knew I was gonna piss off that car by me coming up to the intersection and having the traffic light sensor pick me up and give them the red. Sure enough as I was coming to a stop my light turned green so I went ahead and started making my left turn. The car, which was on my left, decided they didnt need to stop. The two Hotties in their expensive white sedan calmly just rolled thru the light. Mind you they were already at a stop. But once I started to make my left turn I seen them kinda shake their heads like, "we aint gonna wait.....for THAT car". It was at such a slow speed that it wasnt almost an accident. It was more just a disrespectful thing. They didnt gun it, or floor it to get out of my way, they just slowly started to accelerate cutting me off, knowing that I'd stop. Even tho my cutlass is still in project mode it's still insured. I should have just kept rolling and had my front end make contact with their passenger side. They ran the light, not me. Let them explain that to Daddy.



aye holmes that's why you flash gang signs at them carnal.

if you're bout that life, I woulda caught them slipping at the stop light ese.


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye holmes that's why you flash gang signs at them carnal.
> 
> if you're bout that life, I woulda caught them slipping at the stop light ese.


I thought being down with the clicka was mandatory when lowriding? Dont tell me i got sexed in for nothing


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

nisra said:


> I thought being down with the clicka was mandatory when lowriding? Dont tell me i got sexed in for nothing


simon ese!

you gotta be down for your clicka holmes.

aye if you don't like the dodgers, raiders, oldies, or don't claim a clicka..then no selena, scarface, virgin mary murals for you ese. That's bad for LA RAZA


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Did not read...


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Droop408 said:


> Awhile back a friend and I went to take my cutlass for a quick test drive. The road I was on came to a dead end/ "T" with a traffic light. The other road usually has more traffic so coming up I had the red light. Before I came to the end there was only one car coming up. I right away knew I was gonna piss off that car by me coming up to the intersection and having the traffic light sensor pick me up and give them the red. Sure enough as I was coming to a stop my light turned green so I went ahead and started making my left turn. The car, which was on my left, decided they didnt need to stop. The two Hotties in their expensive white sedan calmly just rolled thru the light. Mind you they were already at a stop. But once I started to make my left turn I seen them kinda shake their heads like, "we aint gonna wait.....for THAT car". It was at such a slow speed that it wasnt almost an accident. It was more just a disrespectful thing. They didnt gun it, or floor it to get out of my way, they just slowly started to accelerate cutting me off, knowing that I'd stop. Even tho my cutlass is still in project mode it's still insured. I should have just kept rolling and had my front end make contact with their passenger side. They ran the light, not me. Let them explain that to Daddy.


 Even the lowriding community Does Not Respect Cutlass(es). 

:nono:

Even if you invested $35,000 in it! :ugh:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Even the general public knows a g body is :thumbsdown:


this


----------



## TokenWhiteBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Droop408 said:


> Awhile back a friend and I went to take my cutlass for a quick test drive. The road I was on came to a dead end/ "T" with a traffic light. The other road usually has more traffic so coming up I had the red light. Before I came to the end there was only one car coming up. I right away knew I was gonna piss off that car by me coming up to the intersection and having the traffic light sensor pick me up and give them the red. Sure enough as I was coming to a stop my light turned green so I went ahead and started making my left turn. The car, which was on my left, decided they didnt need to stop. The two Hotties in their expensive white sedan calmly just rolled thru the light. Mind you they were already at a stop. But once I started to make my left turn I seen them kinda shake their heads like, "we aint gonna wait.....for THAT car". It was at such a slow speed that it wasnt almost an accident. It was more just a disrespectful thing. They didnt gun it, or floor it to get out of my way, they just slowly started to accelerate cutting me off, knowing that I'd stop. Even tho my cutlass is still in project mode it's still insured. I should have just kept rolling and had my front end make contact with their passenger side. They ran the light, not me. Let them explain that to Daddy.


Hey Carnal, Throw that shit in the gutter and Buy a Six-Fo!

You'll get immediate respect Carnal!




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

Up with g-bodies 
Down with haters


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Roll that G body till the wheels fall off and then upgrade


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

Wy half ass and waste time an money on a gbody if you could start off right in the first place


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Even the general public knows a g body is :thumbsdown:


:roflmao:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

Lol. Dont sweat these foolss. A lot of the gbody trash talk on this site is directed towars certain people. Do u self a favor. Build that car up and one day. When something like tht happens, u will pop that bitch on three and be like fuk u bitch. But please dont invest35k in a gbody. Unless its a trainingday monte with 06frame swap


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

KingsWood said:


> Lol. Dont sweat these foolss. A lot of the gbody trash talk on this site is directed towars certain people. Do u self a favor. Build that car up and one day. When something like tht happens, u will pop that bitch on three and be like fuk u bitch. But please dont invest35k in a gbody. Unless its a trainingday monte with 06frame swap


Trust me, Holmes, I aint in high school and let myself get gassed up by ppl talking trash. Talking trash is like two Jerry Springer chicks just yelling at each other. Just makes you shake your head, lol.

But real talk, I honestly love the gbody cutlass. The rims on my truck cost more than my gbody, but that's the ride that I chose. One day when my vehicles are paid off I'll cop me a 63 or 65 SS vert. And with the practice that I had with my gbody I'll build it up right, aye.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

As time passes G-bodys will become like the Impalas of today. There will be less & less of them. It's economics 101. However, Impalas will be practically unaffordable when that day comes.

As far as the respect, you'd think they WOULD stop due to fear of what lowriders or gangsters would do.


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

^^Agreed on both points.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Caballo said:


> As time passes G-bodys will become like the Impalas of today. There will be less & less of them. It's economics 101. However, Impalas will be practically unaffordable when that day comes.
> 
> As far as the respect, you'd think they WOULD stop due to fear of what lowriders or gangsters would do.


We will all be dead by then. 

:ugh:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Droop408 said:


> Trust me, Holmes, I aint in high school and let myself get gassed up by ppl talking trash. Talking trash is like two Jerry Springer chicks just yelling at each other. Just makes you shake your head, lol.
> 
> But real talk, I honestly love the gbody cutlass. The rims on my truck cost more than my gbody, but that's the ride that I chose. One day when my vehicles are paid off I'll cop me a 63 or 65 SS vert. And with the practice that I had with my gbody I'll build it up right, aye.


aye holmes, lowriding is all about spending money to impress people you don't know ese.

next time a fool disrespects, blast his ass for la raza and your clicka carnal.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> We will all be dead by then.
> 
> :ugh:


some of us under 25 :drama:


----------



## SJRaider18 (Sep 1, 2010)

aye holmes, lowriding is all about spending money
to impress people you don't know ese.

next time a fool disrespects, blast his ass for la
raza and your clicka carnal.
Lol


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Need more training day 64s


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye holmes, lowriding is all about spending money to impress people you don't know ese.
> 
> next time a fool disrespects, blast his ass for la raza and your clicka carnal.


:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

IMPALA863 said:


> some of us under 25 :drama:


Im thinking centuries before G-Bodies can become desirable Wey!


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Im thinking centuries before G-Bodies can become desirable Wey!


 I thought u was calling everyone old like some mommas boy on here daz like 50 :drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:you're about to stir up off topic. :rimshot:


IMPALA863 said:


> I thought u was calling everyone old like some mommas boy on here daz like 50 :drama:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> I thought u was calling everyone old like some mommas boy on here daz like 50 :drama:














ole autozone mural tracer ass *****, ole my first stencil ass *****, ole I paint cars in the dirt ass *****!

is what my carnal from the WESTSIDE is gonna say


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Lol fuck the bitches in the sedan, apparently THESE cats hate lowriders more than them. It's like, is the only acceptable form for a lowrider an Impala? Curtains. I want deuce and a quarter or a catalina for a lowrider one day. Those are my dream rides. Not an Impala. They're cool, and if given one I'd ride it... Then sell that bitch to one of you uffin:


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

I chunk up da duece to those that give props and throw the haters a smile. Why waste time on trying to convince other ppl to agree with you?? I can give a fuck less is someone dont like my ride. You either do or you dont. In the end, I'm still fly.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> :roflmao:you're about to stir up off topic. :rimshot:





Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> ole autozone mural tracer ass *****, ole my first stencil ass *****, ole I paint cars in the dirt ass *****!
> 
> is what my carnal from the WESTSIDE is gonna say


:drama: :dunno: I didn't direct it to no one. Who are yall talmbout


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

IMPALA863 said:


> :drama: :dunno: I didn't direct it to no one. Who are yall talmbout


subliminal diss to blow-a-load 96


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Even the general public knows a g body is :thumbsdown:


The main reason why lowridering in general will never see the glory it saw in the 90s. Everybody only wanna build build an impala nowadays :rofl:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye holmes, lowriding is all about spending money to impress people you don't know ese.
> 
> next time a fool disrespects, blast his ass for la raza and your clicka carnal.


 :h5:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Droop408 said:


> G body is the perfect platform to a project when the builder doesnt have a lot of money. My dream car is a 63 rag but I'm good with mine.
> 
> Back on topic, ya the shit is getting old. It seems like no matter how much we do (positve) as a lowrider community we still have a bad image.


post pictures... dont trip off nobody... sometimes I see my dream cars and dont like them because of all the murals and patterns and funky interior.. But then I remember that people dont build there car for my approval? they build it to fulfill there vision, weather i like it or not!


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

littlerascle59 said:


> :h5:


OT cosigner. ..thread legit.


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

littlerascle59 said:


> The main reason why lowridering in general will never see the glory it saw in the 90s. Everybody only wanna build build an impala nowadays :rofl:


^^This^^


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I take the right away all the time whether another car was there first or not if they don't start moving their vehicle after ive stopped a few seconds. I call it defensive driving. 

Funny how the topic is about stereotyping based on car type and the original comment about the other vehicle, not to mention all the gbody hate that is on here. I've never had anyone say shit about me needing to "upgrade" to something else when in my gbody. I'm talking real life, not the childish stuff posted here from behind a screen. I chose the car and chose to spend countless $$$ on it. Fuck the haters.


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

Well said.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Lol alotta g body haters i like how they say g bodies are poor mans cars just cause they have a rusty pos impala in the backyard.or they talk like they're impalas the best of the best and it aint even a vert or SS just a bunch of loud noise.makers tryin to impress another man hahaha


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Even the lowriding community Does Not Respect Cutlass(es).
> 
> :nono:
> 
> Even if you invested $35,000 in it! :ugh:


True story!


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> I take the right away all the time whether another car was there first or not if they don't start moving their vehicle after ive stopped a few seconds. I call it defensive driving.
> 
> Funny how the topic is about stereotyping based on car type and the original comment about the other vehicle, not to mention all the gbody hate that is on here. I've never had anyone say shit about me needing to "upgrade" to something else when in my gbody. I'm talking real life, not the childish stuff posted here from behind a screen. I chose the car and chose to spend countless $$$ on it. Fuck the haters.


aye because you live in the midwest ese. four doors, euros, chain steering wheels, dingle ball and mirror interiors.

At-least you have a more traditional ride, no hate here on you ese

but id fucking laugh at someone in the midwest trying to critique anyones ride, when junk like this rides around


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Typical **** stereotype aint that your first car lmao


----------



## TokenWhiteBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye because you live in the midwest ese. four doors, euros, chain steering wheels, dingle ball and mirror interiors.
> 
> At-least you have a more traditional ride, no hate here on you ese
> 
> but id fucking laugh at someone in the midwest trying to critique anyones ride, when junk like this rides around


Let them know what's up Carnal!

:nicoderm:




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

We can pull up pics of the oddballs from the westcoast too.:dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

Droop408 said:


> *I chunk up da duece* to those that give props and throw the haters a smile. Why waste time on trying to convince other ppl to agree with you?? I can give a fuck less is someone dont like my ride. You either do or you dont. In the end, I'm still fly.


isnt that something bitches do while taking pictures in the mirror :dunno: 



this topic is funny though so much butthurt in only 3 pages


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

Visit a lot of teen websites do you?? Lol

I think those chicks would have done the same if i was in a project gbody or show worthy impala. 

Now i wonder what would have happened if it had been an impala at that inter section.


----------



## impala rider (Sep 26, 2009)

Droop408 said:


> Visit a lot of teen websites do you?? Lol
> 
> I think those chicks would have done the same if i was in a project gbody or show worthy impala.
> 
> Now i wonder what would have happened if it had been an impala at that inter section.


 There Is Going To Be Stereo Typing As Long As There Is Differences No Matter What. Who Gives A Shit. Move On Dont Trip Just Keep On Riding. Impala/ Gbody. Who Ever Talks About Another Mans Ride Whether A Beater Or Show Car Is Not True To The Culture And They Know That. These FuKrs See A Couple Videos With Lows In Them And All Of A Sudden They The Next Generation. Fukm,


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye if you don't like the dodgers, raiders, oldies, or don't claim a clicka..then no selena, scarface, virgin mary murals for you ese. That's bad for LA RAZA





Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye holmes, lowriding is all about spending money to impress people you don't know ese.


 funniest shit ive seen on here in a while...


----------



## MartyMar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Even the lowriding community Does Not Respect Cutlass(es).
> 
> :nono:
> 
> Even if you invested $35,000 in it! :ugh:


 Says the guy who buys done cars and paid to join a club :roflmao:

Talmbout "lowrider community"


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MartyMar said:


> Says the guy who buys done cars and paid to join a club :roflmao:
> 
> Talmbout "lowrider community"


Move a long white devil!

This aint off topic!


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> funniest shit ive seen on here in a while...


Funniest or most truthful?


----------



## MR SHADES (Jan 16, 2013)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye because you live in the midwest ese. four doors, euros, chain steering wheels, dingle ball and mirror interiors.
> 
> At-least you have a more traditional ride, no hate here on you ese
> 
> but id fucking laugh at someone in the midwest trying to critique anyones ride, when junk like this rides around


Firme taurus carnal :nicoderm:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


>


:burn:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

MR SHADES said:


> Firme taurus carnal :nicoderm:


Simone holmes robeldo has it on lock


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MODs please change title thread to No Respect For G-Bodies!

Thank you. 

AE


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

How do we expect others to respect us when we don't even respect "us"?.... I look at it this way. I may not like every lowrider I see but I respect it cause I know the pride and hard work that was put into it wether you built it or worked your ass off to pay someone else to build your vision... orale.


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

Buzzkill65 said:


> How do we expect others to respect us when we don't even respect "us"?.... I look at it this way. I may not like every lowrider I see but I respect it cause I know the pride and hard work that was put into it weather you built it or worked your ass off to pay someone else to build your vision... orale.


 x13 :h5:RESPECT


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

Buzzkill65 said:


> How do we expect others to respect us when we don't even respect "us"?.... I look at it this way. I may not like every lowrider I see but I respect it cause I know the pride and hard work that was put into it weather you built it or worked your ass off to pay someone else to build your vision... orale.


Smooth


----------



## socalmellow (Oct 4, 2011)

:finger: my Gbody is in the paint shop right now :finger:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

What up llow?

:wave:


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

impala rider said:


> There Is Going To Be Stereo Typing As Long As There Is Differences No Matter What. Who Gives A Shit. Move On Dont Trip Just Keep On Riding. Impala/ Gbody. Who Ever Talks About Another Mans Ride Whether A Beater Or Show Car Is Not True To The Culture And They Know That. These FuKrs See A Couple Videos With Lows In Them And All Of A Sudden They The Next Generation. Fukm,


Orale.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Buzzkill65 said:


> How do we expect others to respect us when we don't even respect "us"?.... I look at it this way. I may not like every lowrider I see but I respect it cause I know the pride and hard work that was put into it weather you built it or worked your ass off to pay someone else to build your vision... orale.


Best post on LiL in quite a while.


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Buzzkill65 said:


> How do we expect others to respect us when we don't even respect "us"?.... I look at it this way. I may not like every lowrider I see but I respect it cause I know the pride and hard work that was put into it weather you built it or worked your ass off to pay someone else to build your vision... orale.


Orale, homie it's "whether" 
Not weather. 
Lol


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

Caballo said:


> Best post on LiL in quite a while.


Thanks homie.


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

dj kurse 1 said:


> Orale, homie it's "whether"
> Not weather.
> Lol


Gracias.


----------



## divine69impala (May 27, 2011)

Buzzkill65 said:


> How do we expect others to respect us when we don't even respect "us"?.... I look at it this way. I may not like every lowrider I see but I respect it cause I know the pride and hard work that was put into it wether you built it or worked your ass off to pay someone else to build your vision... orale.


Thats why lowriding was the shit in the 90s. Back then you built what you had and people respected that and didnt judge you for building a euro. Nowadays its too much cookie cutter cars out there. Dont get me wrong, they are nice, but there basically the same car in a different volor.


----------



## Losin Money (Aug 24, 2013)

MartyMar said:


> Says the guy who buys done cars and paid to join a club
> 
> Talmbout "lowrider community"


Says the guy who buys stock conversion hack-jobs, throws on some China's and a plaque, and has the nerve to call it a "Lowrider" and a "Show Car"

Talmbout "I'm the president" :roflmao:


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

There's a bunch of G-body's that are way better than impalas, don't get me wrong I have a 85 Monte Carlo LS. And a 63 impala. And I feel the same pride with both when I'm rolling through the streets.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i love my g-body fuck yall mayne!!! :fool2:


----------



## Droop408 (May 28, 2013)

chicanito said:


> There's a bunch of G-body's that are way better than impalas, don't get me wrong I have a 85 Monte Carlo LS. And a 63 impala. And I feel the same pride with both when I'm rolling through the streets.


Some of the realest shit I ever heard.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Nothing wrong with g bodys. I have a done up 64 SS now and I miss my Ragal's and Cutlass's a lot. Nothing like hopping in one and dipping in and out of traffic. My Impalas have given me much more trouble then those cars as well.


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Buzzkill65 said:


> How do we expect others to respect us when we don't even respect "us"?.... I look at it this way. I may not like every lowrider I see but I respect it cause I know the pride and hard work that was put into it wether you built it or worked your ass off to pay someone else to build your vision... orale.


Hell yea


----------

